# Huskee Log Splitters on sale



## NC4TN (Aug 31, 2009)

Just got the latest email promotion from Tractor Supply; looks like they've lowered the prices of their log splitters by $100 across the board; prices effective until Oct 24. 

Anybody got one of those 10% off coupons for the Huskee Log Splitters that they're not going to use? I'm thinking about getting the 22 tonner to pull with my ATV. The coupon would bring the price down to $899; not a bad deal if I must say! 

Thanks in advance!

It's supposed to get down to 48°F tonight here in East Tennessee tonight!


----------



## RRSsawshop (Aug 31, 2009)

:angrysoapbox:I wouldn't buy anything from TSC !!!! H:censored:L I wouldn't take something from that company if they gave it to me for free !!!!:angrysoapbox:


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Aug 31, 2009)

My buddy has a TSC Huskee. I think it is the 27 ton. It seems to work pretty good. I haven't heard anything bad about them. Good luck.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 31, 2009)

Woodcutteranon said:


> haven't heard anything bad about them. Good luck.



Except the foot on the beams bending and breaking welds repeatedly. They are good about replacing them. I think Eric said he's on his third beam.

Ian


----------



## fishercat (Aug 31, 2009)

*i stopped at a grand opening saturday.*

everything was way overpriced chinese junk for the most part.pretty sad.

i remember them being a good outfit when i was a kid.

i left wit the free chicom hat they gave me.that will go in the woodstove in the fall.


----------



## NC4TN (Aug 31, 2009)

I like my 35 tonner; and I've split a lot of wood with it. It's just a bit too much to drag around on this old steep mountain land with the Grizzly. Does any body know anything about the Northern Tool #1107 20 ton splitter? Purportedly made in the states. Anybody know who by? Thanx!


----------



## tjbier (Aug 31, 2009)

RRSsawshop said:


> :angrysoapbox:I wouldn't buy anything from TSC !!!! H:censored:L I wouldn't take something from that company if they gave it to me for free !!!!:angrysoapbox:



Do explain???oke:


----------



## wkpoor (Aug 31, 2009)

All the problems have been with the 27 and 35 ton models. The 22 ton hasn't had any issues that I've heard of. At least the ones that are the old design. Its the new curvy formed beam w/cast foot that is gving them the trouble. I have the old 22 toner and so does my neighbor for several yrs now with now troubles at all.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 1, 2009)

The coupons I got in the mail for the TSC pre-season firewood/heating supplies *expired on August 20*, and the new prices were in effect at my local TSC at that time, too.

One of the sales associates told me that TSC is planning on getting 25 ton models from Speeco/Huskee. He didn't say what it would replace or when. I'll try to pick his brain later this week.


----------



## sbhooper (Sep 1, 2009)

I bought a 22-ton awhile back and it is a good machine. The valve worked fine, but was sticking and Speeco quickly sent me a new one. I have split probably 10+ cords with it and it works great. 

It does not matter which store you go into as far as Chinese products. The U.S. flat is not making many things anymore. Politics, labor issues and granola heads have destroyed our markets. We cannot compete and so are losing out.


----------



## hoogie (Sep 1, 2009)

not sure bout what all you've said and i'm not doubting it. But in my experience between my neighbor and i we've split 30 cord this yr. with the 35 ton. Man that things a beast. I won't own anything else. Maybe i'm just one of the lucky ones and have dodge a bullet about the toe plate. Thanks just my two cents worth....Charlie....


----------



## SAWFISH (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the 35 ton model and I love it, it is 4 or 5 years old so it has the solid steel toe plate not the cast one. I have split 50 full cord of wood with it and had no problems (I did make a new wedge for it though because I did not like the one that came on it). I was lucky enough to get it for a real good price $ 1100 or $1200 but I had to assemble it which was no big deal. I was in Tractor supply the other day and was lucky enough to see them getting ready to throw out a new style beam for a 28 ton model that had a broken toe plate, they let me have it for free, I am not quite sure what to do with it though....
I noticed that they have a new 35 ton with electric start and diamond plate alum fenders (mine are plastic and one is broke) for I believe $2150.00.


----------



## Brushstomper (Sep 1, 2009)

I've had a 22 ton Huskee about 2 years and have used a lot. Does a good job and no problems so far. I don't if the new ones are still built by Speeco or not.


----------



## ericjeeper (Sep 1, 2009)

*Yes I have had some beam issues*

The cast foot is the issue. The welds did not fail. They pulled the casting out with them. Speeco has stepped up to the plate.And promptly shipped me replacements each time. Now if they ever stop a shipping them. It is a really simple fix. Get a piece of 1.5 inch thick steel and weld it on to the end.. Lifetime solution. Their splitters are not the fastest. But then again they are nbot the most expensive out there. I have yet to find a piece of wood that will stall this 28 ton splitter.Even the footplate can not stop it. LOL


----------



## RRSsawshop (Sep 1, 2009)

fishercat said:


> everything was way overpriced chinese junk for the most part.pretty sad.
> 
> i remember them being a good outfit when i was a kid.
> 
> i left wit the free chicom hat they gave me.that will go in the woodstove in the fall.



EXPLAIN ?????? Fishercat said it all already!!!CHICOM CRAP CHINESE JUNK 
Go give the little guy your business and send a message to this company!!
The
Sh:censored:t
Company
:angrysoapbox:


----------



## LogLogLog (Oct 10, 2009)

RRSsawshop said:


> EXPLAIN ?????? Fishercat said it all already!!!CHICOM CRAP CHINESE JUNK
> Go give the little guy your business and send a message to this company!!
> The
> Sh:censored:t
> ...



I thought they were assembled by Americans in Colorado, USA? And sold by Americans?

Must have been mistaken.


----------



## RRSsawshop (Oct 10, 2009)

LogLogLog said:


> I thought they were assembled by Americans in Colorado, USA? And sold by Americans?
> 
> Must have been mistaken.



READ the thread Weird- TSC Husky 27 ton splitter on here!!!
MY main rant is against TSC and how they want there employees to lie to make them $$$$$ while the employee makes minimum wage...
Now for the splitters themselves they DO have problems...
1 weak toe plate welds
2 weak beams they will bend
3 oil filter check valve problems they break and get lodged in the suction hose
4 control valve problems
5 occasional leaky cylinder
Speedco will warranty the parts under most conditions BUT do you really want your splitter down when YOU NEED to split wood???:monkey:


----------



## 68dodgeramman (Nov 26, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I've been looking at log splitters and found this thread. And I noticed that the Huskee wasn't liked by some. So I would like to know what log splitters would you guys suggest? Because I don't want to get something that I don't want. Thanks for any help it's appreciated.


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 27, 2010)

There are lots of splitters out there, but many of them are much higher priced than the Huskee. I have a 22-ton that has done very well. I did have to replace the valve, but they did not hesitate to do it on warranty. I have really put it to the test with some stout wood and it has really held up well. 

"Better" is a bit relative. How can a splitter be better just because it costs more. The Huskee does everything a splitter is suppose to and does it for less money than most. To me, that is "better".


----------



## kgreer (Nov 30, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Except the foot on the beams bending and breaking welds repeatedly. They are good about replacing them. I think Eric said he's on his third beam.
> 
> Ian



SpeeCo has re-engineered the beam and we have had zero footplates break since then. 

[email protected]


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 30, 2010)

You'll have to go a long way to find a better value for your money. I have one of the "weak" toe plates, and I did bend it on a gnarly oak crotch. BIG sucker. It was from a tree that meausred 54" across at the bottom cut. That's big in anybody's book, I think. 

Anyway, Speeco took care of it with no problems, and they've since fixed the issue.


I haven't heard of anybody else bending a beam. I don't know how that's possible. 

Maybe they had a bad batch? 


You can spend twice the money for an Amerian or I&O, and you won't get a better splitter out of the deal.

OR, you can spend the SAME money, or a bit more, buy an MTD and have a piece of junk!


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 30, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> You'll have to go a long way to find a better value for your money. I have one of the "weak" toe plates, and I did bend it on a gnarly oak crotch. BIG sucker. It was from a tree that meausred 54" across at the bottom cut. That's big in anybody's book, I think.
> 
> Anyway, Speeco took care of it with no problems, and they've since fixed the issue.
> 
> ...



:agree2:

What he said!

(another shameless SpeeCo/Huskee endorsement )


----------



## kgreer (Nov 30, 2010)

RRSsawshop said:


> READ the thread Weird- TSC Husky 27 ton splitter on here!!!
> MY main rant is against TSC and how they want there employees to lie to make them $$$$$ while the employee makes minimum wage...
> Now for the splitters themselves they DO have problems...
> 1 weak toe plate welds
> ...



Toe plates have been fixed. Never really had any big problems with the beams bending, only the toe plates that I am aware of. Toe plates are now solid steel 2" thick with extra bracing. The oil filter check valve problem was on a limited number of TSC units built in the summer/fall of 2008. We issued a service bulletin on this. 

[email protected]


----------



## straight6jeff (Nov 30, 2010)

I have the 22 ton model, now just completing it's 2nd season. the toe plate is not cast on mine, it is solid steel. the welds are solid, no undercutting or surface tacks. No issues at all with the splitter or hydraulics...BUT, this year when I changed the oil (changed at the end of each season, approx 6 hrs use per season) in the Briggs engine, there was a lot of shiny, aluminum particles (non Magnetic).


----------



## flewism (Nov 30, 2010)

68dodgeramman said:


> I know this is an old thread but I've been looking at log splitters and found this thread. And I noticed that the Huskee wasn't liked by some. So I would like to know what log splitters would you guys suggest? Because I don't want to get something that I don't want. Thanks for any help it's appreciated.



My 5 plus year old 22 ton Huskee has been a good buy for me. It has done well over 50 cords and has had no hydraulic related issues, no structural issues, and with minimum engine maintenance, it just splits. I have stopped it a few times on some large crotches and most times a 90° rotation and it will split, if not a little help from the saw and it's done. 
I know a couple of guys with the 35 ton units that have a few years on them and they aren't unhappy with them either. 
I'm not going to debate which low cost splitter is the best as most people that have MTD splitters seem to like them also.
I can say that based on what I've read on here and other sites, customer service on the Huskee/speeco splitters is outstanding compared to MTD and others, but I've never needed it. 
Have fun with your search


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 30, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> :agree2:
> 
> What he said!
> 
> (another shameless SpeeCo/Huskee endorsement )





You *still* aren't getting my hat!





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 30, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> You *still* aren't getting my hat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darnblarnit! (I tried, lol!)


----------



## sensor419 (Nov 30, 2010)

kevin,

When was the change made to the footplate and how can I tell if mine is the newer solid steel or older (cast) version? Thanks


----------



## Nosmo (Nov 30, 2010)

I've had the 35 ton model for a year now and it has split every piece of elm and sweet gum I have put in the cradle. No problems with valves, foot plate, beams twisting or engine problems only a weak hose that began weeping and Kevin sent me a replacement. I think I'm better off with this Huskee than not having it at all. I'm well satisfied.

I probably don't split nearly as much wood as some of you fellows but I do split several ricks for myself. I'm a lot better off with my splitter than I was trying to split that tough stuff with a maul and wedges. Besides I'm getting too old to split that elm and sweetgum - now post oak would be OK but I don't have access to it anymore.

Nosmo


----------



## Mntn Man (Nov 30, 2010)

Starting the 4th season with my Huskee 22 ton and no problems. It did leak out of the dust wiper on the cylinder sometimes the first year, but it stopped and nothing since. It splits everything I need it to. I would buy one again.

The only thing I want to change on it is the filter is between the tank and the pump. I want to put it on the return, but haven't taken the time to do it because I know it is going to be a PITA.


----------



## Vibes (Nov 30, 2010)

, there was a lot of shiny, aluminum particles 


If they keep showing up in future oil changes, I may get concerned, but being its only the 2nd oil change, I wouldn't worry too much about it. I've seen new motorcycle engines that after the first few oil changes, that magnet on the oil plug looked like a porcupine. They went away after break in.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Dec 1, 2010)

My dad and wife were splitting some small logs with the 27 ton a few weeks ago. I was not feeling good enough to stand in one place to help out otherwise I would have been soaked also.

The return hose came off the fitting at the tank end spraying fluid all over the place and in my wife and Dad's face and hair and on the tractor. A huge mess!

The fitting connector was not tight enough to hold the hose on and my dad could even slide the hose and connector over the fitting without loosening it first. The other fittings are all tight except this one. Why does this hose fitting on the tank have threads instead of a smooth surface for the hose to slide on?

Our splitter is POSSESSED one problem after another each occurs after 1 hour of use.


----------



## Nosmo (Dec 1, 2010)

*Double Clamps*

Double up the clamps on the hoses using them. This may not prevent a blow off but on the other hand it might keep that hose on the fitting. I doubled mine up and none have worked loose.

Nosmo


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, Sounds like they have really cheapened them up since i bought mine, Mine has been bulletproof. Everything on it is a solid steel plate. Now TSC is another story. They are a joke here. Bought a bad boy mower from them and they didn't even have a key or a manual for it. Gave me a key from another mower and promised to send me a manual. Never got it.

I called bad boy and they sent me two keys and a manual in two days. I told em they need to stop letting tsc sell their mowers. Anyway, I won't go back to tsc.


----------



## kgreer (Dec 1, 2010)

sensor419 said:


> kevin,
> 
> When was the change made to the footplate and how can I tell if mine is the newer solid steel or older (cast) version? Thanks



The newer solid steel plates have a large capital letter H on the bottom of the footplate. The older steel plates are simply flat on the bottom. The cast plates have a concave patternon the bottom.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's a pic of the "H" toe plate. This one was has a build date in early 2009.


----------



## kgreer (Dec 1, 2010)

RCR 3 EVER said:


> My dad and wife were splitting some small logs with the 27 ton a few weeks ago. I was not feeling good enough to stand in one place to help out otherwise I would have been soaked also.
> 
> The return hose came off the fitting at the tank end spraying fluid all over the place and in my wife and Dad's face and hair and on the tractor. A huge mess!
> 
> ...



If you would like, I can try to help determine why you are having problems with your splitter. Please call me if you want to here at Speeco

800-525-8322 ask for Kevin in Tech support

Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Nosmo (Dec 1, 2010)

*Possibly The Wrong Fitting ?*

From RCR 3 EVER -----All other hose fittings seem tight except the one which can be slid over the threaded fitting without loosening the clamp. 

It sounds like that one fitting is not the right one for the hose size. If the other end of the hose fits snuggly and clamps tight to the opposite end fitting then this end should fit snuggly over its fitting too.

My 35 ton splitter has the large H welded to the bottom of the foot.

Nosmo


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Dec 2, 2010)

kgreer said:


> If you would like, I can try to help determine why you are having problems with your splitter. Please call me if you want to here at Speeco
> 
> 800-525-8322 ask for Kevin in Tech support
> 
> ...



Thanks for your support and help, We aren't having any problems with Speeco, our problems are with TSC, the warranty group and how the thing was put together at the store.


----------

